# Planung, Einbau von Tauch UVC und eventueller Feinfilterung



## trampelkraut (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe am Teich ( 130 000 liter, reiner Schwimmteich ) " zwei UVC Pro Clear 55 Watt UVC verbaut. Eine der UVC ist defekt (Verformung des Gehäuses im Bereich des Gewindes der Quarzröhrenabdichtung.

Da die Leistung der beiden UVC mit 110 Watt von Anfang an für die 130 m³ zu klein war, möchte ich jetzt zwei Tauch UVC von je 80 oder auch 105 Watt einbauen.

Was muss ich beim Einbau einer Tauch UVC beachten und welche Leistung und welches Fabrikat würdet ihr empfehlen?


Nun zur Filterung,

 z.Z filtere ich nur mit einem Eigenbau Trommelfilter mit einem 50 my Gewebe über den ca. 10 000 l/h gepumpt laufen. Ich würde auf den Trommelfilter gerne ein gröberes (70 my ) Gewebe ziehen und zusätzlich noch einen Filter zur Feinfilterung nachschalten

Ich hatte anfangs zwei NG Standartfilter die zwar gut funktionierten aber wöchentlich Schwämme kneten machte nicht so richtig Spass.

Welche Ideen habt ihr zur Feinfilterung?


----------



## Mushi (9. Juli 2020)

100 my Gewebe am Trommelfilter und zur Feinfilterung Japanmatten.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## samorai (10. Juli 2020)

TF 100 my und Bürsten, zwischen den Bürsten Reihen 10cm Abstand und hoch /tief hängen. Leichter zu reinigen als die Japan Matten.


----------



## Lion (10. Juli 2020)

amalgam tauch uvc
von Aquaforte


----------



## Mushi (10. Juli 2020)

Oder SterilSystems 110 Watt


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Juli 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Da die Leistung der beiden UVC mit 110 Watt von Anfang an für die 130 m³ zu klein war, möchte ich jetzt zwei Tauch UVC von je 80 oder auch 105 Watt einbauen.



Die Leistung der Tauch-UVC ist nicht zu klein, sondern Deine Umwälzrate im Verhältnis Teichvolumen etc..

Nur beispielhaft...wenn Du 10m³/h pumpst und durch die 2 Stück 110W UVC  schiebst, dann werden in einer Stunde eben nur die Schwebealgen in 10m³ Wasser "geschädigt".
In den anderen 120m³ Wasser reproduzieren sich zwischenzeitlich aber mehr Schwebealgen als Du mit  der UV "schädigst".
Daran wirst du ggf. mit einer 1000W UVC auch nix ändern können.

Dazu gibt es sicher einige Beiträge wie hier
https://www.koi-live.de/threads/durchflussrate-uvc.42887/



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich hatte anfangs zwei NG Standartfilter die zwar gut funktionierten aber wöchentlich Schwämme kneten machte nicht so richtig Spass.



Mannomann- und die sind ja "nach dem TF" eingebunden. Ohne TF wie original vorgesehen kann man bestimmt noch öfter kneten.
Eigentlich filtern Schwämme schon recht fein.
Alles andere wie Bürsten und Co. sicher gröber...


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

erst mal Danke für eure Antworten, habe heute und morgen kaum Zeit,ich werde am Sonntag antworten und weitere Fragen haben.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juli 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> 100 my Gewebe am Trommelfilter und zur Feinfilterung Japanmatten.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Hallo Frank

Ich könnte den Flow auf max, 2 x 10 000 l/h erhöhen, und 2 Filterkästen 80 x 100 x 70 cm H. B. L. unterbringen mehr ist aus Platzgründen nicht möglich.
Wie würdest du die Japanmatten darin anordnen, bringen die Japanmatten überhaupt was zur Feinfilterung und wie sieht es mit der Reinigung der Matten aus?
Ich dachte immer Japanmatten sind mehr zur biologischen Filterung geeignet.




samorai schrieb:


> TF 100 my und Bürsten, zwischen den Bürsten Reihen 10cm Abstand und hoch /tief hängen. Leichter zu reinigen als die Japan Matten.



Hallo Ron

An Bürstenfilter habe ich auch schon gedacht, leider fehlt mir hierzu aber der nötige Platz und die Tiefe.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Leistung der Tauch-UVC ist nicht zu klein, sondern Deine Umwälzrate im Verhältnis Teichvolumen etc..
> 
> Nur beispielhaft...wenn Du 10m³/h pumpst und durch die 2 Stück 110W UVC  schiebst, dann werden in einer Stunde eben nur die Schwebealgen in 10m³ Wasser "geschädigt".
> In den anderen 120m³ Wasser reproduzieren sich zwischenzeitlich aber mehr Schwebealgen als Du mit  der UV "schädigst".
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

Deine Argumente zur UVC klingen logisch, danke für den Link ich habe es mir durchgelesen. Nur das wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden, die beiden NG Standartfilter gibt es seit Einbau des Trommelfilters 2017 nicht mehr.

Das heißt zur Zeit arbeitet nur der Trommelfilter mit 50 my Gewebe

50 % des Wassers laufen über den FG in den Teich der Rest direkt in den Teich.

So lange die beiden 55 Watt UVC noch funktionierten habe ich das Wasser immer recht klar bekommen. Mit nur einer habe ich keine Chance. Deshalb möchte ich 2 Tauch UVC in einem optimierten Gehäuse nachrüsten.

Auf den Trommler könnte ich wie von @Mushi vorgeschlagen ein 100 my Gewebe aufziehen, und die Pumpenleistung auf reale 20 000 l/h erhöhen mehr verträgt meine NG Verrohrung wahrscheinlich nicht.

Meine Optionen zur Feinfilterung wären....

1. Eigenbau eines NG ähnlichen optimierten Filter mit 4 fach so großer Schwammfläche um eine höheren Flow und längere Reinigungs-Intervalle zu realisieren.

Wäre relativ günstig, bedeutet aber wieder Schwämme kneten.

2. Kauf eines Vliesfilters mit eine Durchflussleistung von mind. 30 m³/h. Was mich hier etwas ins Grübeln kommen lässt, ist der hohe Anschaffungspreis, der nicht gerade günstige Preis der Ersatzvliesrollen und die Entsorgung selbiger.

Wäre weniger Arbeit, aber hoher Preis und Unterhaltungskosten.


----------



## samorai (11. Juli 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> 50 % des Wassers laufen über den FG in den Teich der Rest direkt in den Teich.



Wenn 50 % über den FG laufen und 50 % über den TF, dann schau doch einfach mal welches Wasser dreckiger ist.
Eventuell ist der FG zu und es findet keine Sedimention mehr statt.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn 50 % über den FG laufen und 50 % über den TF, dann schau doch einfach mal welches Wasser dreckiger ist.
> Eventuell ist der FG zu und es findet keine Sedimention mehr statt.



Ich habe mich da etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, Das Wasser geht zu 100% über den Trommler, der Trommler hat zwei Abläufe in DN 70 einer geht direkt in den Teich der andere über den FG in den Teich. Mehr als 5000 l/h möchte ich aber nicht über den FG lassen.

Nein der FG ist nicht zu, da sedimentiert noch genügend.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2020)

Roland du bist doch Mod. dann schieb doch mal deine Frage in den richtigen Bereich aus dem Lexikon.


----------



## samorai (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo Roland!
Ich glaube da haette ich was für Dich. 
Wenn man sich an der Imkerei orientiert stecken viele Waben hintereinander.
Und darauf beruht meine Idee. 
Siebe zum Einschieben 100 my, denke an 4 - 6 Stück,so hoch wie Wasserkante.
Ist das erste Sieb zu und läuft über muß das 2. und 3. ran usw.
Sind die Siebe nur halb voll mit Sediment filtern sie noch feiner. 
Die Reinigung würde dann nur aus raus ziehen und abspülen bestehen, ich denke damit kann man leben.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Roland du bist doch Mod. dann schieb doch mal deine Frage in den richtigen Bereich aus dem Lexikon.



Möchte mal wissen wie das da hingekommen ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Ich glaube da haette ich was für Dich.
> Wenn man sich an der Imkerei orientiert stecken viele Waben hintereinander.
> Und darauf beruht meine Idee.
> ...



Das ist ja im Prinzip das selbe wie im NG Standardfilter nur um Schwebealgen auszufiltern werde ich schon 45 ppi Schaum verwenden müssen.
Im Moment habe ich ein 50 my Gewebe auf dem Trommler und das filtert keine Schwebealgen aus.


----------



## Mushi (11. Juli 2020)

Schwebealgen filtert man nicht mit der Filterfeinheit raus, das wäre viel zu energieintensiv. Eine UVC verklumpt die Schwebealgen und dann reicht eine gröbere Filterung zum Entfernen. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo Roland

Ein TF ist nicht zur Feinfilterung gedacht, überhaupt sind Siebe oder Poren wie in Schwämen nur bedingt geeignet.
Damit der TF eine Chance hat mußt du mit einer UVC Algen verklumpen und dann versuchen mit höher Umwälzrate schneller zu filtern als neue entstehen. Kristallklares Wasser wirst du so nicht bekommen da sich immer ein Teil im Kreis dreht bis es verklumpt ist. Auch die hohe Umwälzrate führt dazu das ein Teil der Klumpen wieder am Sieb zerdrückt wird. 

Ein ganz anderer Weg den ich aber nicht empfehle, sondern hier mal nur auf das Prinzip eingehen möchte ist der Bürstenfilter.
Wie funktioniert die Bürste die gutes klares Wasser erzeugen kann bei richtiger Benutzung.
- Die Bürste hat viel Oberfläche und entzieht dem Wasser und den Algen Nährstoffe.
- Durch die Borsten wird die Strömung verlangsamt und es kann einen Sedmentation statt finden.
- Ein Teil des Schmutzes bleibt dran haften.
Das ist also ein ganz anderer Weg.

So bin ich auf ruhendes Helix schwimmend gekommen. Es hat eine noch höhere Oberfläche um Nährstoffe zu entziehen, ist dichter gepackt und verlangsamt das Wasser mehr. Dadurch hast du mehr Sedimentation und Haftung der Teilchen. Es hat aber noch einen ganz besonderen Vorteil.
Das Helix läßt sich leicht mit Luft aufrühren und der Dreck löst sich und kann abgepumpt werden. Das  habe ich automatisiert mit einer Mehrkanal Zeitschaltuhr. Die regelmäßige Reinigung des Helix ist zwingend Erforderlich!

Da ich mit Luftheber arbeite habe ich kein Strom im Wasser, kaum Technik die kaputt gehen kann, keine UVC und geringe Unterhaltskosten.
Auch ich habe damals angelehnt an NG mit Filtergraben gebaut. Die Pflanzentfernung im Herbst ist mir mittlerweile zu anstrengend und so habe ich alle Pflanzen im FG entfernt und arbeite nur noch mit Helix ruhend ohne Vorfilter.

Ich habe mein Prinzip des selbst abreinigenden Helixfilters auch schon als gepumpte Version für die Außenaufstellung gebaut.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Whyatt (12. Juli 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ein ganz anderer Weg den ich aber nicht empfehle, sondern hier mal nur auf das Prinzip eingehen möchte ist der Bürstenfilter.
> Wie funktioniert die Bürste die gutes klares Wasser erzeugen kann bei richtiger Benutzung.
> - Die Bürste hat viel Oberfläche und entzieht dem Wasser und den Algen Nährstoffe.
> - Durch die Borsten wird die Strömung verlangsamt und es kann einen Sedmentation statt finden.
> ...


Hallo Norbert,
In deinem Beitrag führst du die Vorteile eines Bürstenfilters auf und schreibst du würdest ihn nicht empfehlen. Siehst du auch Nachteile im Bürstenfilter?
Danke für deinen Input.
Grüße 
Whyatt


----------



## Geisy (12. Juli 2020)

Nachteile weswegen ich ihn nicht haben wollte: Platzbedarf, hoher Wasserverbrauch, der Arbeitsaufwand und das Wissen wie es besser geht.


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2020)

Hmm, meine UVC ist vor 4 Wochen kaputt gegangen, Wasser ist trotzdem klar.
Stagnierendes __ Hel-x  ist hinter dem TF, könnte der Grund dafür sein.


----------



## Lion (12. Juli 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Prinzip des selbst abreinigenden Helixfilters auch schon als gepumpte Version für die Außenaufstellung gebaut.



hallo Norbert,
gibt es Bilder oder eine Skizze um zu sehen, wie man so etwas bauen kann ?
Vielen Dank.
Léon


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2020)

Skizze hier in diesem aktuellen Thread

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/606256/


----------



## Geisy (13. Juli 2020)

Hier Bilder der gepumpten Version.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2020)

Guten Morgen,

es sind 3 Monate vorbei und ich habe noch nichts gemacht. Wie sagt meine Frau immer....du bist halt eine faule S..!

Ich hab mal eine kleine Freihand-Skizze gemacht wie ich mir das so vorstelle.

  

Die beiden Pumpen mit je 5000 l/h realer Förderleistung sind vorhanden, und sollen erst mal bleiben (Versuch) können aber auf 2 x 8000 l/h erweitert werden.

Die UVC sollen als Tauch UVC mit je 90 W ausgeführt werden. Die UVC könnte ich auch baulich vor dem Trommler einbauen wenn das besser wäre.

Der Trommler hat mittlerweile ein 70 my Gewebe und müsste bis 20 000 l/h problemlos funktionieren.

In die beiden neuen Filter Behälter mit je 800 l soll Helix.

Meine Frage!

Welches Helix? Wieviel Liter Helix pro Behälter? Helix bewegt oder ruhend.

wünsche noch eine schönen Sonntag, na ja bei uns hat es gerade angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2020)

Hallo @trampelkraut!

Würde das Ende vom Einlauf mit 4 x 45° Bogen wieder in Richtung nach oben lenken.
Wie der Griff vom Regenschirm. 
Bei dieser Montage wird nicht immer wieder der Sedimente Dreck aufgewirbelt und die Anstroemung des __ Hel-x ist breiter gefächert.


----------



## troll20 (1. Nov. 2020)

@samorai  bitte wo sollen die Bögen rein?
Und welches Sediment soll nicht aufgewirbelt werden.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @trampelkraut!
> 
> Würde das Ende vom Einlauf mit 4 x 45° Bogen wieder in Richtung nach oben lenken.
> Wie der Griff vom Regenschirm.
> Bei dieser Montage wird nicht immer wieder der Sedimente Dreck aufgewirbelt und die Anstroemung des __ Hel-x ist breiter gefächert.



Du hast recht, leuchtet mir ein.



troll20 schrieb:


> @samorai  bitte wo sollen die Bögen rein?
> Und welches Sediment soll nicht aufgewirbelt werden.



Ich verstehe es so, die Bögen sollen unten am senkrechten Einlauf in den Filtern angebracht werden. Ron meint das Sediment am Boden der Filterbehälter.


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ron meint das Sediment am Boden der Filterbehälter.



Genau 


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es so, die Bögen sollen unten am senkrechten Einlauf in den Filtern angebracht werden



Richtig. 

Heute Filter nach 8 Wochen gereinigt, hu das war eine Brühe.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2020)

Nochmal meine Frage von oben, welches, wieviel Helix, bewegt oder ruhend?


----------



## DbSam (1. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Roland,

such mal bei Beiträgen von @Geisy - da gibt es einen Thread, da hat er das irgendwo mal beschrieben.
Noch gar nicht mal so lange her ...

Zu Deiner Skizze und der 'Umlenkung':
Ich™ würde den Bogen nicht nach oben, sondern in ein parallel zum Boden verlaufendes und nach oben offenes Rohr ablenken.


VG Carsten

PS:


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wie sagt meine Frau immer....du bist halt eine faule S..!


Willkommen im Club der bemitleidenswerten Ehemänner, Du alte Socke.
lol


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2020)

Vom Hel - x selbst her, schwimmend/ schwebend.
Bewegt: 17 /25  250 l
Unbewegt: 14 / 17  Hoestens 400 l

Welche Rohr Dimension wird verwendet? 110?

Bei einem 800l Becken wird das bewegen nicht einfach. Was die Pumpen nicht schaffen sollte der eingetragene Sauerstoff wett machen. 
Ob sich der hohe Energie Anteil lohnt 
Bei ruhendes __ Hel-x ist der Energie Aufwand geringer. 

.


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2020)

Bei Carsten seiner Version muss der Auslauf im Filter ein Gitterrohr besitzen, bei meiner Version nicht.


----------



## DbSam (1. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei Carsten seiner Version muss der Auslauf im Filter ein Gitterrohr besitzen


Du meinst den Einlauf in den Filter, der Auslauf muss immer ein Gitter besitzen. 
"Muss" nicht unbedingt, "kann" oder vielleicht auch "sollte" trifft es besser.

Kommt wieder auf das Helix an ...
Bei schwebendem Helix kann man auf das Gitter verzichten, dann ist das Konstrukt auch wieder pflegeleichter ...
Falls das nicht funktionieren sollte, dann ist ein solches Dachrinnenlaubschutzgitter nachträglich schnell angebracht ...


VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2020)

Du hast Recht aber so ist das wenn man Formel 1 schaut und am Handy rum fummelt.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Vom Hel - x selbst her, schwimmend/ schwebend.
> Bewegt: 17 /25  250 l
> Unbewegt: 14 / 17  Hoestens 400 l  Welche Rohr Dimension wird verwendet? 110? .



400l insgesamt oder pro Behälter?  

Zu und Ablauf werden PVC 75 mm, das geht nicht anders da die Zuleitungen und Rückleitungen in dieser Dimension unzugänglich im Erdreich verbuddelt sind. Deshalb auch max. 2 x 8000 l/h


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Roland!
Wenn jetzt beide Behälter Stagnierendes __ Hel-x sein sollen, dann ja. 
Die Hel-x Schicht (stagnierend) sollte ca 30 cm dick sein.

Hel-x Schicht (bewegt) ca 12 bis 15 cm dick sein.

Verbessern kann man später immer noch.


----------



## Mushi (2. Nov. 2020)

Wie kommst Du auf die Schichtdicken?

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2020)

Aus Erfahrung. 
Habe sehr viel probiert. 
Natürlich gibt es bei mir kein 800 l Filter aber was an einer 300 l Tonne funktioniert sollte auch an einem 800 l Filter funktionieren.
Es muß ja nicht Haar genau stimmen aber ableiten würde ich das schon.
Eine andere Vergleich Basis habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Nov. 2020)

Da gebe ich Ron recht, __ Hel-X bekommt man (speziell anfangs) nicht viel in einen Behälter 'rein, was zuviel ist, schwimmt auf und ist nicht mehr im Wasser. Ich habe die Hälfte von meinem verschenkt (ich hatte mit der 30%-Formel gerechnet, die man in den Untiefen des Forums findet; das gilt halt nicht so für "schlanke" Behälter, Rons Faustformel trifft es besser).


----------



## Mushi (3. Nov. 2020)

Es gehen bis zu 50% im Moving Bed, der Behälter sollte dafür natürlich geeignet sein.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Nov. 2020)

Hallo.

der Anfang wäre gemacht! Am Samstag war es zwar anfangs leicht frostig aber sonst ideal zum ausgraben. Von Schotterschichten bis Kies, Lehm und vielen Steinen habe ich so ziemlich alles gefunden was so ein Boden hergeben kann.
   L 2,5 x B 1,5 x T 1,1 m = 4,125 m³

Alles per Hand, Schaufel, Spaten, Pickel, Meißelhammer waren im Einsatz. Heute habe ich Rücken.


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2020)

Klempner Krankheit! 
Tipp für den Rücken : Setze dich in deinem Auto und mach die Sitzheizung so lang an bis du die Wärme durch dringend fühlst.
Die Wärme entspannt die Muskeln und das Fahren ist wie etwas Massage. 
Ich habe zusätzlich eine Holzkugelmatte für die bessere Massage auf dem Sitz. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Nov. 2020)

Ich habe noch immer keine Lösung zur UVC, ich favorisiere eine Tauch UVC ich kann die Leistung auf ein oder auch zwei Geräte aufteilen. Teichvolumen = 130 m³ Fördermenge 10 - 18 m³ /h

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Nov. 2020)

Hat keiner eine Tauch UVC, oder mag mich hier keiner?


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Nov. 2020)

Ich hab keine Tauch UVC, aber ich mag dich ganz doll!


----------



## troll20 (10. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Tauch UVC, oder mag mich hier keiner?


Doch doch Roland und um es dir zu Beweisen Fang ich schnell ein paar Goldfische und bring sie dir vorbei.
Zum Thema Tauch UVC. Ja die hab ich liegt fein säuberlich verpackt in der Original Verpackung.
Ist eine kleine von Genesis.


----------



## samorai (10. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> oder mag mich hier keiner?



Doch, doch Roland!
Die Formel für eine UVC ist Teich Volumen x 3.
Ist jetzt aber die Frage ob du soviel UVC - Kraft für den Schwimmteich überhaupt brauchst.
Habe mal zurück geschaut und musste feststellen das @teichinteressent die Frage schon in Beitrag 7 beantwortet hat.
Wird der Fluß durch die Filter nun erhöht?


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Nov. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Wird der Fluß durch die Filter nun erhöht?


Die jetzigen Pumpen dürften so um die 10 000 l/h fördern und so wollte ich es erst mal probieren. Bei Bedarf werde ich auf 18 000l/h erhöhen.


----------



## Mushi (10. Nov. 2020)

SterilSystems sind top.


----------



## Haggard (11. Nov. 2020)

Ich habe 2 Ausgänge vom TF zur Biokammer. Pro Ausgang habe ich 1 80Watt Amalgam Tauch UVC ( Wagner Green ) per UVC Reaktor ( aus KG ) .
Mein Wasser ist super klar bei 85m³. 2 regelbare Rohrpumpen a 35.000l/h, am Ende der Biokammer, pumpen das Wasser zurück in den Teich. Allerdings ist mein Besatz noch recht überschaubar und der Teich läuft erst seit Anfang August mit dem Setup.

Anfang Oktober habe ich die UVCs ausgestellt und Wasser wurde trüber...Also wieder an und nach 3 Tagen wieder klar.
Egal ob 100% oder 50% Pumpenleistung, die UVCs funktionieren gut.


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2020)

Bei mir hat die UVC Anfang Mai ihren Geist aufgegeben.
Wasser war trotz dem Ausfall klar bis jetzt.
Beweist wieder wie unterschiedlich die Teiche in der Realität sein können.


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Roland, man kann nicht in dein Profil einsehen.
Kannst du es für kurze Zeit ändern, denn mich interessiert der "Vorgarten" deines Teiches.
Ich nehme mal an dass das Wasser über ein Pflanzen Filter zurück in den Teich läuft. Oder nicht?

Habe deine Fotos mal geschaut aber da ist nix vom Pflanzen Filter zu sehen.


----------



## Lion (14. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Tauch UVC, oder mag mich hier keiner?



ich habe eine Tauch UVc und mag Dich trotzdem.
VG. Léon


----------



## 4711LIMA (14. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Tauch UVC, oder mag mich hier keiner?



ich weis gar nicht was Du mit der Tauch UVC willst aber ich mag Dich auch


----------



## Mushi (14. Nov. 2020)

Eintauchen wahrscheinlich.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Nov. 2020)

Ein *tolles* Forum! Hier wird einem so *richtig* geholfen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (14. Nov. 2020)

Ist doch mal Zeit geworden dass wir auch mal übers Herz sprechen und nicht nur über Strom im Wasser


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Nov. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> SterilSystems sind top.



Die könnte es werden, die Edelstahl Verschraubungen mit den 4 O-Ringen  zur Abdichtung (Neue Ausführung) überzeugt mich. 

Danke nochmal für den Tipp.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Nov. 2020)

Hallo, auf Wunsch von @samorai einige Bilder vom Filtergraben und Teich

Auf den ersten 2 Bildern der Filtergraben 50% des Wassers also 5000l fließen Teich - Trommler- Biofilter - Filtergraben - Teich.
    

Das nächste Bild ist eine Gesamtansicht.
Das Wasser fließt vom Teich über 5 BA und / oder 2 Skimmer zu den Pumpen, von dort zum Trommler dann in den geplanten Biofilter von dort jeweils 5000l direkt in den Teich die anderen 5000l über den Filtergraben in den Teich.
Der Trommler steht in der Garage rechts

  

Nochmal ein Bild vom Loch für den Biofilter

 

Die UVC soll abgeschirmt in den Biofilter


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Roland!
Sieht gut aus. 
Eventuell noch den Ausgang /Übergang Teich verringern oder durch ein paar Feldsteine leicht aufstauen/verengen damit das Wasser etwas schneller in den Teich zurück läuft und eine gute Kreisstroemung verursacht.


----------



## Lion (17. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die könnte es werden, die Edelstahl Verschraubungen mit den 4 O-Ringen  zur Abdichtung (Neue Ausführung) überzeugt mich.
> 
> Danke nochmal für den Tipp.



hallo Roland,
hier ein Link
https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/SterilSystems-Amalgam-UV-C-TL-Tauchstrahler
skrolle ein wenig nach unten =
(sehr unzufrieden mit SterilSystems)


----------



## Mushi (17. Nov. 2020)

Ich sehe zwei Bewertungen mit 5 Sternen und kenne keinen unzufriedenen Teichbesitzer. Was ist die Message?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Lion (17. Nov. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> amalgam tauch uvc
> von Aquaforte



das hatte ich bereits am 10.Juli geschrieben.

siehe 4ter Beitrag auf Seite 1


----------



## Mushi (17. Nov. 2020)

Was ist damit?


----------



## Lion (17. Nov. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich sehe zwei Bewertungen mit 5 Sternen und kenne keinen unzufriedenen Teichbesitzer. Was ist die Message?
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



hallo Frank,
was könnte die Message sein ?

Evtl. hat der Händler sehr viele Garantie-Reklamationen und Teichbesitzer geben nicht gerne zu, wenn sie so eine teure UVc haben, dass diese
ständig Probleme macht.

Mein Nachbar hat den Genesis Filter und die dazu mitgelieferte UVc.  Genau das gleiche Problem, in der Anschaffung ein sehr teures Teil aber mindestens 1mal im Jahr ist das Steuergerät defekt, dann wieder sehr teure Reparatur-Kosten. Und die jährlichen Kosten vom Leuchtmittel sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
Aber ansonsten ist mein Nachbar mit dieser UVc sehr zufrieden !!!


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Nov. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Roland,
> hier ein Link
> https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/SterilSystems-Amalgam-UV-C-TL-Tauchstrahler
> skrolle ein wenig nach unten =
> (sehr unzufrieden mit SterilSystems)



Du meinst bestimmt die Aussage von koigarten-müller das sie wegen schlechter Qualität nur noch Ersatzteile verkaufen. Das hatte ich schon gelesen. Das kann aber auch an Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Hersteller und Händler liegen.

( Einkaufspreis / Gewinnspanne )

Ich als Hersteller würde einem Händler der sich im Internet so über meine Produkte äußert noch nicht mal mehr Ersatzteile liefern.


----------



## Lion (17. Nov. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Was ist damit?



weil Roland ja schreibt, keiner will helfen und keiner hat Ihn lieb, deshalb
habe ich nochmal auf meinen Vorschlag hingewiesen.


----------



## Lion (17. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die Aussage von koigarten-müller das sie wegen schlechter Qualität nur noch Ersatzteile verkaufen. Das hatte ich schon gelesen. Das kann aber auch an Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Hersteller und Händler liegen.
> 
> ( Einkaufspreis / Gewinnspanne )
> 
> Ich als Hersteller würde einem Händler der sich im Internet so über meine Produkte äußert noch nicht mal mehr Ersatzteile liefern.



hallo Roland,
ich denke, das die Aussage von koigarten-müller schon stimmt, ansonsten müßte er für eine Schadensersatz-Anzeige fürchten.
Warum wird er vom Zulieferer noch weiter mit Ersatzteile beliefert ? Weil ansonsten die Marke ein Riesenproblem bekommt indem
alle Besitzer die Dinger wegschmeißen müssten.

Aber Du musst und sollst natürlich selber entscheiden, für welche UVc Du dich entscheidest.
Ich wollte nur ein wenig helfen, denn ich hab Dich lieb.


----------



## Mushi (17. Nov. 2020)

Die SterilSystem sind quasi die Referenz. Ich kenne den Markt gut und es gab keine Probleme. Selbst die Kunden sind im Shop sehr zufrieden. Eher sind die Margen zu gering.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Upi (17. Nov. 2020)

@Mushi  Lion hat doch im Beitrag #60 den link von Müller eingestellt da steht es!


----------



## Mushi (17. Nov. 2020)

Habs gefunden, mögliche Gründe haben wir erläutert. Ich habe die SterilSystems selbst und ein befreundeter Händler verkauft die auch - seit Jahren problemlos!

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Nov. 2020)

Hallo.

Nach langer Überlegung bin ich auf eine recht unkonventionelle Lösung zum Bau des Biofilters gekommen.

IBC Behälter schieden aus, da ich trotzdem einen Filterkeller bauen müsste.

Beim Bau eines Filterbehälters mit Schalsteinen müsste ich eine Bodenplatte betonieren, die Schalsteine mauern und ausgießen. Ich müsste die Wände verputzen, Schutzvlies und Folie einbauen. Und bräuchte 6 Durchführungsflansche.

Ich habe beim Bau meines Trommelfilters gute Erfahrungen mit 19 mm geschäumten PVC platten gemacht. Die lassen sich hervorragend bearbeiten, kleben und verschrauben. Bei den Durchführungen könnte ich die PVC - Rohrstutzen direkt einkleben.

Der Filter wird Länge: 2 m   Breite: 1 m   Höhe 1 m in die Mitte kommt eine Trennwand so das zwei Becken mit jeweils
1m x 1m x 1m entstehen.

Beim Einbau kommt eine 10 cm Sandschicht unter den Filter und den ca. 10 cm Spalt zwischen Behälter und Erdreich werde ich auch mit Sand auffüllen.

In die beiden Behälter kommt  auf 25 + 75 cm Höhe noch ein 30 mm Edelstahlrohr als Verstrebung in die Mitte.

Ich bekomme die PVC - Platten fertig auf Maß geschnitten, Kanten gefräst und geliefert für ca. 500,- €

Der Arbeits - Kostenaufwand gegen über eines betonierten und mit Folie ausgekleidetem Filterkellers ist bedeutend geringer.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2020)

Da diese bei deinem Trommler schon gute Eignung bewiesen haben sollten sie bestimmt auch als Biofilter funktionieren.
Jedoch würde ich zumindest einen Ring-Anker in extra breit machen. Zum einen um den Druck, von Leuten die daran arbeiten oder schauen müssen, auf die Platten zu reduzieren. Und zum anderen um eine vernünftige Abdeckung mit Dämmung einbauen zu können.


----------



## DbSam (23. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> und den ca. 10 cm Spalt zwischen Behälter und Erdreich werde ich auch mit Sand auffüllen.


... wahrscheinlich würde ich diesen Bereich eher mit Magerbeton verfüllen. 
Und ganz wichtig, wie auch René schon schreibt, oben einen kleinen Ringgurt setzen.


VG Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Nov. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... wahrscheinlich würde ich diesen Bereich eher mit Magerbeton verfüllen.
> Und ganz wichtig, wie auch René schon schreibt, oben einen kleinen Ringgurt setzen.
> 
> 
> VG Carsten



Ihr habt ja sowas von Recht!


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,

die PVC Platten sind gekommen, geklebt und verschraubt. Was ich nicht so ganz auf dem Schirm hatte ist das Gewicht. Das Teil wiegt 128 Kg und lässt sich wegen der unhandlichen Größe nur mit 4 Leuten transportieren.

Damit mir der Kleber bei den kalten Temperaturen keine Dummheiten macht, habe ich die Garage mit einem 3 KW Heizlüfter auf 15 °C aufgeheizt.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2020)

Stelle das Konstrukt auf zwei "Hunde".
Hund = Holzplatte 60 x 40 cm mit 4 stabile, drehbaren Rollen unten dran.
Auf der Arbeit nehmen wir einen "Hund" für alles was schwer ist sehr gerne.


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2020)

Ach Roland.
Das sieht richtig schnuckeilig.aus, und das Gewicht reduziert sich auch noch wenn du die Löcher für Zu- und Abläufe raus hast. Dann hast auch gleich die Griffmulden zum anpacken deiner Schwiegersöhne 
Wer baden will muss auch mit anpacken 
Du musst also nur die Arbeit richtig verteilen, man wird ja schließlich nicht jünger.


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> ... das Gewicht reduziert sich auch noch, wenn du die Löcher für Zu- und Abläufe raus hast.



lol

... und wenn dann die "Hunde" die Kiste noch in der Grube abstellen würden ...
Fast fertig. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Schaut doch gut aus, das Dingens. 
Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus?
Kann es den Magerbeton bis zu dessen Aushärtung abhalten?

Vielleicht würde auch selbstverdichtender Beton (SVB, mit Fließmittel) funktionieren?
Dann innen bis zur Aushärtung etwas aussteifen ...


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Kann es den Magerbeton bis zu dessen Aushärtung abhalten?



Ich denke da wird es erst noch eine Styrudur Dämmung vor gestellt, jedenfalls würde ich das so machen und du bestimmt auch.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich denke da wird es erst noch eine Styrudur Dämmung vor gestellt, jedenfalls würde ich das so machen und du bestimmt auch.



Keine Kois keine Dämmung


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> lol   Ich auch lol
> 
> ... und wenn dann die "Hunde" die Kiste noch in der Grube abstellen würden ...
> Fast fertig.
> ...



Ich sehe schon, ich werde es fast so machen wie der Mann deiner Frau.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Roland.
> Das sieht richtig schnuckeilig.aus, und das Gewicht reduziert sich auch noch wenn du die Löcher für Zu- und Abläufe raus hast. Dann hast auch gleich die Griffmulden zum anpacken deiner Schwiegersöhne
> Wer baden will muss auch mit anpacken
> Du musst also nur die Arbeit richtig verteilen, man wird ja schließlich nicht jünger.



Hast du Schwiegersöhne? 

Ich glaube nicht, sonst wüsstest du das die gerade dann immer nicht da sind wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hast du Schwiegersöhne?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, sonst wüsstest du das die gerade dann immer nicht da sind wenn man sie braucht.


Ups stimmt ist mir schon fast wieder entfallen, als ich mich heute alleine gequält habe.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,

nach der ganzen Weihnachtsfresserei bin ich mal in mich gegangen und habe überlegt was ich noch so alles für den Filter brauche. Mit das wichtigste wären so ca. 500 - 600 l  14er Helix

Hat da jemand einen Link zu einer zuverlässigen günstigen Bezugsquelle?


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach der ganzen Weihnachtsfresserei bin ich mal in mich gegangen und habe überlegt was ich noch so alles für den Filter brauche. Mit das wichtigste wären so ca. 500 - 600 l  14er Helix
> 
> Hat da jemand einen Link zu einer zuverlässigen günstigen Bezugsquelle?



Anscheinend hat von euch noch nie einer Helix gekauft.  Klar kann man danach auch selbst googeln, aber ich dachte vielleicht rät mir jemand zu einem bestimmten Produkt oder Händler.

Wenn mir hier bei meinen Fragen niemand antwortet werde ich immer  sehr traurig und depressiv. Also, wenn ihr nicht wollt das ich dem Alkohol verfalle dann antwortet mir bitte!

*Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!*


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat von euch noch nie einer Helix gekauft.  Klar kann man danach auch selbst googeln, aber ich dachte vielleicht rät mir jemand zu einem bestimmten Produkt oder Händler.
> 
> Wenn mir hier bei meinen Fragen niemand antwortet werde ich immer  sehr traurig und depressiv. Also, wenn ihr nicht wollt das ich dem Alkohol verfalle dann antwortet mir bitte!
> 
> *Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!*


Hallo Roland!
Mit Oase hatte ich mal beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Den Händler möchte ich Dir nicht nennen, der war nicht der Billigste aber der Trommler war annehmbar.  Gruß Willi


----------



## samorai (31. Dez. 2020)

Moin, moin Roland!

Bei vielen ligt es daran das Kauf von __ Hel-x schon ne Weile her ist.
Vielleicht bei Koidiskount

Beeile dich lieber, wegen der Mehrwertsteuer. 
Bei dieser Menge sparst du auf jeden Fall ein paar Euro ein.


----------



## toschbaer (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Roland
https://www.king-tosai.de/hel-x-biotraeger/





_View: https://youtu.be/uItTTS_gZRY_



Hallo Ron,
Koi Discount gibt es schon lange nicht mehr ist jetzt https://koi-company.de/

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> https://www.king-tosai.de/hel-x-biotraeger/
> 
> 
> ...


King-Tosai, mein Vlies Lieferant.   Willi


----------



## troll20 (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Roland


trampelkraut schrieb:


> werde ich immer sehr traurig und depressiv. Also, wenn ihr nicht wollt das ich dem Alkohol verfalle dann antwortet mir bitte!


So geht das nicht.
Du kannst uns doch nicht so unter Druck setzen. 

Aber zu deiner Frage. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie welches kaufen müssen.
Hatte das Glück bisher, ubriggebliebenes von meinem Onkel zu erben.
Ansonsten würde ich um im Forum zu bleiben den @Zacky  fragen.
Oder die beiden obigen Shops nutzen.
Oder du schaust mal was für Dealer bei dir in der Gegend sitzen.


----------



## Mushi (31. Dez. 2020)

Sascha Schleicher, https://www.king-tosai.de/


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Welches würdet ihr den für einen Schwimmteich nehmen? Ich denke für mein Filterprojekt sollte das Helix schwimmend und die Besiedlungsfläche pro m² so groß wie möglich sein.


----------



## troll20 (1. Jan. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Besiedlungsfläche pro m² so groß wie möglich sein.


Warum?
Ich würde als Maß den Durchfluss ansetzen, damit du so wenig wie möglich Wiederstand bietest und dann immer noch ausreichend Besiedlungsfläche bietest.
Denn du hast ja relativ viel Wasser zu sehr wenig Fisch, so das wenig abbaubares anfällt. Es sei denn die Jungs wissen nicht wo die Toilette ist 
Schwimmend würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Die meisten die schwimmend nehmen müssen sogar am Anfang beschweren damit die Menge überhaupt im Wasser liegt. Dementsprechend dauert die Besiedlung länger. Dazu kommt beim schwimmenden das sich dann der Hauptwasserstrom unter dem Helix vorbei mogelt und damit die Bakterien nichts zu fressen bekommen.


Ach so


----------



## toschbaer (1. Jan. 2021)

Frohes neues Jahr!

Roland was willst Du erreichen?
Du willst bestimmt so richtig geiles klares Wasser haben!
Wenn Du so einen großen Filter bauen möchtest ok, dann solltest Du Schwimmendes 25- 36 Helix statisch nehmen!
Brauchst Du aber nicht
Bau Dir einen Rieselfilter  VOR  Deinem (ich glaub Du hast einen) Filtergraben

Ich denke hier sind genügend Bauanleitungen im Netz.
Axo, Zaimon hat dieses Jahr einen gebaut und er hat mir ein Video geschickt,
vielleicht stellt er es hier rein
So hast du 2 __ Fliegen im einem geschlagen - Du brauchst keine UVC und Dein Teichwasser wird 


Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Geisy (1. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Roland
Ich nehme 12er statisch/schwimmend und mir reichen 350l für meinen See mit 150kg Fisch.
Wichtig dabei ist das du es regelmäßig reinigst. Das läuft bei mir täglich einmal.
Dann sollte das Helix gleichmäßig langsam durchflossen werden damit es auch Sediment aufhält und gut filtert. Beim schwimmenden am besten von unten nach oben durch laufen lassen und ich würde immer auf Schwerkraft gehen wenn möglich.
Da fällt der Rieselfilter raus.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2021)

Es werden ca. 10 m³/h über den Filter laufen, wenn sich das bewährt bleibt es so. Ansonsten werde ich auf 16 - 20 m³/h aufrüsten.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2021)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Ich habe vor in die zwei Filterkammern jeweils einen Schmutzwasserablauf in 50er PVC Rohr in den Boden einzubauen. Die Rohre ziehe ich außerhalb des Filters knapp über Erdniveau, von dort kann ich dann das Schmutzwasser mit meiner selbst ansaugenden Impeller - Pumpe absaugen.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, bei Bedarf rühre ich das schwimmend Helix auf und lasse den Schmutz absinken. Danach sauge ich das Schmutzwasser ab und fülle den Filter wieder mit Frischwasser auf.

Um zu vermeiden das ich dabei das Helix mit absauge, müsste ich entweder ein herausnehmbares Trenngitter unter das Helix oder einen Siebfilter an der Ablauföffnung anbringen.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2021)

Es geht auch anders in dem du einen 90° Bogen im Innen Raum verbaust.
Der Bogen muß allerdings so verbaut werden das der Abstand zum Boden kleiner ist wie das __ Hel-x.
So erspart man sich einige Arbeiten und es ist eine einfache Lösung wo man keine Bedenken haben muss.
Ich habe es so in meinen Rieselfilter gemacht.
Biologie spuelt man nicht mit frisch Wasser, eher mit Teich Wasser.


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2021)

Samorais Idee ist sehr gut und sicher wartungsfreier. Braucht allerdings ein wenig Volumen des Behälters.


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Braucht allerdings ein wenig Volumen des Behälters.



Warum? Roland möchte mit einer Pumpe absaugen.
Wenn sich die IBC in der Mitte durch das Gewicht des Wassers woelbt, ist es besser die Absaugung bis zur Mitte zu verlängern. Dann ist eventuell ein Unterbau nicht schlecht.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders in dem du einen 90° Bogen im Innen Raum verbaust.
> Der Bogen muß allerdings so verbaut werden das der Abstand zum Boden kleiner ist wie das __ Hel-x.
> So erspart man sich einige Arbeiten und es ist eine einfache Lösung wo man keine Bedenken haben muss.
> Ich habe es so in meinen Rieselfilter gemacht.
> Biologie spuelt man nicht mit frisch Wasser, eher mit Teich Wasser.



Danke Ron, diese Lösung ist super. Biologie spült man natürlich mit Teichwasser!



Biko schrieb:


> Samorais Idee ist sehr gut und sicher wartungsfreier. Braucht allerdings ein wenig Volumen des Behälters.



Volumen ist vorhanden!


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> ,
> 
> die PVC Platten sind gekommen, geklebt und verschraubt. Was ich nicht so ganz auf dem Schirm hatte ist das Gewicht. Das Teil wiegt 128 Kg und lässt sich wegen der unhandlichen Größe nur mit 4 Leuten transportieren.
> 
> ...



Nix IBC, Ausführung wie oben da dürfte sich auch nichts wölben.


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2021)

Okay, du kannst auch kleine Dreiecke aus dem Bogen schneiden, natürlich auch kleiner wie das __ Hel-x erspart dir den "Unterbau".
Dann steht er zB wie ein Stern auf den Boden und hält sich selbst.


----------



## Geisy (6. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Roland

Warum nimmst du kein Gitterrohr/Siebrohr was du in den Bodenablauf steckst?


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> 
> Warum nimmst du kein Gitterrohr/Siebrohr was du in den Bodenablauf steckst?


Oder einen doppelten Boden so 5 cm höher, dann läuft das Abwasser schneller nach unten durch


----------



## Geisy (6. Jan. 2021)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht mit Edelstahllochblechplatten als zweiten Boden


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Okay, du kannst auch kleine Dreiecke aus dem Bogen schneiden, natürlich auch kleiner wie das __ Hel-x erspart dir den "Unterbau".
> Dann steht er zB wie ein Stern auf den Boden und hält sich selbst.



Auch eine gute Idee!



Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Roland
> 
> Warum nimmst du kein Gitterrohr/Siebrohr was du in den Bodenablauf steckst?



Daran dachte ich auch schon, aber bei Rons Lösung bräuchte ich den Boden des Filters nicht durchdringen!



troll20 schrieb:


> Oder einen doppelten Boden so 5 cm höher, dann läuft das Abwasser schneller nach unten durch



Auch das war ein Gedanke, bedeutet aber auch wieder mehr Aufwand.


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> aber auch wieder mehr Aufwand



Lichtstegplatten auf die Größe deines Filters mit eine Säge zuschneiden.
Ein paar HT- Rohr Abfälle auf gleiche Länge ca 5 cm zuschneiden.
Diese dann noch mit entsprechenden einschnitten so daß sie in der Lichtstegplatte verkeilt sind, versehen. Und das ganze auf dem Filterboden ablegen.

Puh, ich glob das schreiben hat länger gedauert als das zuschneiden.
Jetzt bin ich total fertich und brauche erstma einen


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Feb. 2021)

Nach 6 Wochen Pause wegen Lustlosigkeit, Wärmemangel, Corona und was sonst noch alles ging es gestern etwas weiter.

Die Durchführungen sind herausgeschnitten und die Rohrstutzen eingeklebt. Nebenbei haben wir noch sämtliche Gräser und Sträucher geschnitten, und zwei Hänger voll Biomasse zum Schredderplatz gefahren.

     

Ach ja, der schwarze K 1 Kleber geht ******* von den Fingern ab


----------



## DbSam (21. Feb. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ach ja, der schwarze K 1 Kleber geht ******* von den Fingern ab



Mal von den dreckigen Fingern abgesehen ... 
Es stellt sich mir die Frage, warum man keine richtigen Durchführungen oder Flansche verbaut, sondern stattdessen dauerhaft auf klebriges Scheißzeugs setzt?
Gerade bei den vier äußeren, welche vielleicht dann doch etwas Bewegung von außen aufnehmen müssen ...


VG Carsten


PS:


trampelkraut schrieb:


> Nach 6 Wochen Pause wegen Lustlosigkeit, Wärmemangel, Corona und was sonst noch alles ging es gestern etwas weiter.


Daran ist nur Deine Frau schuld.
... die hat Dir nicht genug Dampf unterm Hintern gemacht. lol


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Roland,
von Innotec gibt es jetzt auch hellgrau, das geht zwar nicht besser ab, man sieht's halt nicht so .


----------



## trampelkraut (27. März 2021)

Hallo!

So das Dingens ist versenkt und die Dichtheitsprüfung wurde durchgeführt.

          

Ich habe auch mal die Pumpen angeworfen um zu sehen wie sich die Wasserstände verhalten. In die schmale Kammer kommt noch eine Tauch UVC und das Helix liegt schon bereit.


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2021)

Gibt es schon Ideen was oben drauf kommt?


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Ideen was oben drauf kommt?



Ja, wahrscheinlich wird es eine Holz - oder WPC Terrasse mit Klappen um an den Filter zu kommen. Den Zaun dahinter könnte ich noch ca. 1,5m nach hinten setzen und einen kleinen Schuppen an die Garage anhängen. Mal sehen, wenn meine Frau mitspielt überbaue ich eventuell auch den Filter.


----------



## samorai (28. März 2021)

Hallo Roland!
Eventuell kann man den Einlauf noch Höher ziehen.
Er kann mitten in der __ Hel-x Menge stehen.
Er zieht und "spukt" das Hel-x ja wie ein Vulkan und dadurch wird alles schön umgewaelzt.
Um den "Wirlpool" nicht zu behindern kann man die Gitterrohre auch etwas tiefer legen, vielleicht mit einem 15 °Bogen.
Versuch macht Klug.
Ansonsten schöner Filter.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. März 2021)

Ja etwas Fein-Tuning wird noch nötig sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Apr. 2021)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Erfahrenen, wie lange dauert es denn ungefähr bis sich die Biologie im Filter ( Helix ) aufgebaut hat?

Der Filter läuft jetzt den 10. Tag


----------



## Mushi (7. Apr. 2021)

Bei wieviel Grad?


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Filter läuft jetzt den 10. Tag


Moin Roland, bei den Temperaturen und dem Minimalbesatz würde ich in 10 Wochen mal schauen. Es sei denn der Trommler lässt zu viel Schmutz durch, dann musst du vorher mal spülen. Wovon ich jetzt aber nicht ausgehe.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Apr. 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Bei wieviel Grad?



am Anfang waren es 16°C die letzten Tage 14°C


----------



## Mushi (8. Apr. 2021)

Je wärmer umso besser. Das wird schon 2-3 Monate dauern bis ernsthaft Nitrit abgebaut wird.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Biko (8. Apr. 2021)

Ich habe heuer in den warmen Tagen Ende Februar  in meinen Biofilter zusätzliche 50 Liter HX13 hineingeworfen. Nach 6 Wochen sind die Teile immer noch strahlend weiß und können deutlich von den eingefahrenen braunen Carriern unterschieden werden. 
Ich denke, Frank liegt da mit 2-3 Monaten ganz richtig...


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Frank liegt da mit 2-3 Monaten ganz richtig..


Und was sind 


troll20 schrieb:


> 10 Wochen


----------



## Biko (8. Apr. 2021)

René, 10 Wochen ...
... sind natürlich auch richtig!


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2021)

Genial lol


VG Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2021)

Ja was jetzt, 2 - 3 Monate oder 10 Wochen?


----------



## Biko (9. Apr. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt, 2 - 3 Monate oder 10 Wochen?


Das hängt in der Regel von der Mondphase ab. Wobei ich in Schaltjahren eher die 10 Wochen vermute.


----------



## PeBo (9. Apr. 2021)

2 ½ Monate wäre vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss 

PS: Oder warte einfach rund 70 Tage, dann wird sich wohl ein Biofilm einstellen


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Mai 2021)

So, das Helix nimmt langsam eine grünliche Farbe an. Das Teichwasser ist klar und ich habe Bodensicht, wenn es so bleibt bin ich glücklich.
  

Ich habe mit dem Bau der Unterkonstruktion des Stegs begonnen, der Filter ist zur Zeit provisorisch mit zwei alten Türen abgedeckt.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen!

Gestern haben wir damit begonnen den Steg über der Filteranlage zu beplanken. Wir haben uns für ein Tropenholz entschieden, die Sorte heißt Mafil und wurde mir von meiner Tochter empfohlen die in einem Holzfach-Großhandel arbeitet.

Die Unterkonstruktion besteht aus 4 Kantstahlrohr 50 / 50 / 3  darauf Aluprofil 50 / 30 die Bretter sind mit einer Kunstoffsystem-Halterung verdeckt befestigt.

Da das Wetter am Montag noch mitspielen soll, werde ich versuchen am Montag die Restarbeiten fertig zu machen.

Ich habe jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und hoffe da auch die Abdeckung für den Filter fertig zu bekommen.


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2021)

Ich hoffe du hast irgend etwas zwischen dem Stahl und dem Alu?
So wegen Kontaktkorrosion ......


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast irgend etwas zwischen dem Stahl und dem Alu?
> So wegen Kontaktkorrosion ......



Danke, habe ich!


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
mit etwas Sonne hätte ich ja den Liegestuhl aufgeklappt, aber bei dem Wetter geht man besser wieder rein.

     
     

Die  Arbeiten am Filter und Steg sind jetzt abgeschlossen, jetzt müsste nur noch das Wetter besser werden.

Über meine Erfahrungen mit dem Filter werde ich weiter berichten.

Ach ja, ich wollte noch ein öffentliches Danke an Rene @troll20 aussprechen, er war es nämlich der den Anstoß zum Bau des Filters gab.
*Danke Rene!  ..*... wenn du mal Goldfische brauchen solltest kannst du sie dir jederzeit kostenlos bei mir abholen.


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> er war es nämlich der den Anstoß zum Bau des Filters gab.


Kann gar nicht sein, ich bin doch total unschuldig an allem.


trampelkraut schrieb:


> wenn du mal Goldfische brauchen solltest kannst du sie die jederzeit kostenlos bei mir abholen


Wie war das doch gleich  
Sach nicht ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt.
Und außerdem gilt wenn dann die bringe Pflicht


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (13. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


>



Darf ich hierzu einfach mal ganz blöd Fragen wie Du die Palme über den Winter bringst? Ich liebe derartige Palmen, habe allerdings bereits welche getötet 
Und bevor ich noch einen Versuch wage, frage ich lieber mal etwas erfahrenere Palmenfreunde . 
Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Tipp für mich, da ich an unserem zukünftigen Teich prinzipiell auch gerne wieder eine hätte


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Mai 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Darf ich hierzu einfach mal ganz blöd Fragen wie Du die Palme über den Winter bringst? Ich liebe derartige Palmen, habe allerdings bereits welche getötet
> Und bevor ich noch einen Versuch wage, frage ich lieber mal etwas erfahrenere Palmenfreunde .
> Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Tipp für mich, da ich an unserem zukünftigen Teich prinzipiell auch gerne wieder eine hätte



Bis jetzt lief es so das wir den Stamm mit einer Sisalmatte einpackten, die Krone zusammenbanden und mit einer atmungsaktiven aber wasserdichten Folie einpackten.

Wir wohnen am Untermain, es kommt sehr selten vor das es mal unter -10°C geht.  Je nach Sorte sollten die Hanfpalmen bis - 18°C abkönnen.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen!

Der Filter läuft jetzt seit ca. 6 Wochen, und das Helix hat sich bräunlich verfärbt. Das Teichwasser ist klar geworden, und der Trommelfilter läuft nur noch ca. alle 3 Stunden. 

In der ersten Kammer hat sich das Helix deutlich stärker verfärbt als in der zweiten Kammer, hier wird also schon ordentlich Schmutz zurück gehalten.

In welchen Zeitabständen sollte man nach eurer Meinung den Filter reinigen?

Es laufen ca. 12 m³ /h über den Filter, der Teich hat 130 m³,  Filterinhalt  1,6 m³,  Helixmenge 400l


----------



## samorai (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo Roland!
Noch nicht reinigen, tauschen hilft mehr und ist das Zauberwort.
Wenn dein erster Filter wunderbar besetzt wurde von den Backies, entnimmst du mit einen Eimer ein Drittel aus dem ersten Filter und aus dem zweiten Filter und tauscht es.
Dazu sagt man auch Animpfen.


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> In der ersten Kammer hat sich das Helix deutlich stärker verfärbt als in der zweiten


Mach mal bitte Bilder. Denn eine Verfärbung ist nicht gleich eine Verschmutzung 


trampelkraut schrieb:


> er war es nämlich der den Anstoß zum Bau des Filters gab.





troll20 schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht sein, ich bin doch total unschuldig an allem.





trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das Teichwasser ist klar geworden, und der Trommelfilter läuft nur noch ca. alle 3 Stunden


Hab ich doch gleich jesacht, immer glaubt mir kener.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Mai 2021)

So, die gewünschten Bilder.

Bei knallender Sonne war es gar nicht so einfach das weiße Helix zu fotografieren. Aber immer noch besser als so ein Wetter wie im Erzgebierge, 2 Tage ununterbrochen Regen an so was kann ich mich bei uns gar nicht erinnern.

1. Bild:  erste Kammer
2. Bild: zweite Kammer
3. Bild: links erste Kammer, rechts zweite Kammer

      

Bevor ich das 3. Bild machte habe ich etwas mit der Hand im Helix rum gewühlt, in der erste Kammer ist definitiv mehr Schmutz als in der zweiten. Sollte ja eigentlich auch so sein.


----------



## Mushi (13. Mai 2021)

Das müsste gleichmäßig dunkel sein, also ist der Durchfluss durch die Kammer nur punktuell.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (13. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Der Filter läuft jetzt seit ca. 6 Wochen, und das Helix hat sich bräunlich verfärbt. Das Teichwasser ist klar geworden, und der Trommelfilter läuft nur noch ca. alle 3 Stunden.
> 
> In der ersten Kammer hat sich das Helix deutlich stärker verfärbt als in der zweiten Kammer, hier wird also schon ordentlich Schmutz zurück gehalten.



Ihr macht ma fertich, also ehrlich.
Hab ich nicht hier im Forum gelernt, dass das Helix als Biofilter fungiert?
Da würd ich doch jetzt vermuten, dass der mechanische Filter davor nicht richtig funzt.
Und hab ich nicht gelesen, das man den Biofilter nicht oder nur sehr selten reinigt?
Hab nämlich genau dasselbe Problem in meinem natürlich sehr viel kleinerem Filter.
Ich bitte um Belehrung.
Gruß 
Silvio


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Mai 2021)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das müsste gleichmäßig dunkel sein, also ist der Durchfluss durch die Kammer nur punktuell.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank



Das sieht nur so aus, ich habe da nur mal mit der Hand sporadisch umgerührt. Wenn ich tiefer greife ist das Helix von unten überall gleichmäßig gefärbt.


----------



## lollo (14. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> ich habe da nur mal mit der Hand sporadisch umgerührt



Moin,

das macht bei mir 4 mal am Tag für 15 Minuten eine Belüfterplatte (gesteuert über eine Zeitschaltuhr) 
Da gibt es dann keine Unterschiede im Aussehen der __ HEL-X Körper mehr.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das macht bei mir 4 mal am Tag für 15 Minuten eine Belüfterplatte (gesteuert über eine Zeitschaltuhr)
> Da gibt es dann keine Unterschiede im Aussehen der __ HEL-X Körper mehr.


Naja schon, wenn das oben drauf liegende gar nicht im Wasser ist, wie soll es dann ein Biofilm bekommen. Mit der Zeit wird aber auch dieses noch absinken, sofern noch Platz nach unten ist. Und dann geht es da weiter mit der Besiedelung.


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht hier im Forum gelernt, dass das Helix als Biofilter fungiert?
> Da würd ich doch jetzt vermuten, dass der mechanische Filter davor nicht richtig funzt.
> Und hab ich nicht gelesen, das man den Biofilter nicht oder nur sehr selten reinigt?


Ist doch alles richtig, aber kleinste Sachen kommen halt immer durch.
Bzw sie wachsen ja im Biofilter erst, wie der Biorasen. Und denn muss man ab und an kontrollieren. Wenn die Hell-x Körper anfangen zu verstopfen, müssen sie auch mal gereinigt werden. Je nach anfallenden Verunreinigungen, von nie bis oft, ist alles dabei.


----------



## lollo (14. Mai 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Naja schon, wenn das oben drauf liegende gar nicht im Wasser ist,



Moin,

bei mir liegt alles im Wasser, kommt auf die Menge und darauf an, ob es schwebend oder schwimmend ist.
Stapeln sollte man(n) es schon nicht.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Stapeln sollte man(n) es schon nicht


Warum nicht?
So kannst du sicher sein das der Behälter voll ist.
Und wie schon geschrieben, dass ist bei ihm erst seit 6Wochen drin und die Besiedelung beginnt erst. Damit kann es ja noch bei weiteren Besiedelungen weiter absinken.
Von daher wie fast immer, hinsetzen abwarten und  schlürfen.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2021)

Anfangs lagen die oberen 5 cm im trockenen, das hat sich schon deutlich gebessert. Ich habe noch ca. 80 l Helix übrig, die werde ich demnächst noch nachfüllen. Dann müsste die Helixschicht so ungefähr 25 - 30 cm dick sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das macht bei mir 4 mal am Tag für 15 Minuten eine Belüfterplatte (gesteuert über eine Zeitschaltuhr)
> Da gibt es dann keine Unterschiede im Aussehen der __ HEL-X Körper mehr.



Löst sich dabei nicht jedes mal der Schmutz vom Helix und wird in den Teich gespült?


----------



## lollo (14. Mai 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Löst sich dabei nicht jedes mal der Schmutz vom Helix und wird in den Teich gespült?



der gepumpte Aufbau bei mir ist wie folgt, Bogenspaltsieb, Tonne mit Filtermatten von unten durchströmt, und dann die __ HEL-X Tonne.
Das was dort noch als Schmutz anfällt, ist für mich vernachlässigbar, wird beim nächsten Umlauf vielleicht erfasst, und
die abgestorbenen Bakis wollen ja auch weiter transportiert werden.

Das Wasser ist bei meinem Besatz klar, und bin mit dem Ergebnis an diesem Teich so schon 2 Jahrzehnte zufrieden. 

Ich betreibe die Belüftung nicht extrem whirlpoolmäßig, wie ich es hier schon wo anders gesehen habe, sondern eher sanft.


----------

